# Gas leaking out when on side



## demonbarber10 (Feb 20, 2016)

When i turn my snow blower on its right side to look at side parts better, gas is leaking down off a silver circle thing that kinda looks like a small pot which is located inside the cover that is on the throttle and choke. Is this suppose to happen or if not any idea where this leak is coming from and how to fix it. I'm a beginner and want to try to start fixing things my self but don't have the knowledge yet. Open to any advise, thanks in advance


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You've most likely tipped it to the point that it is dumping the fuel out of the bowl of the carburetor through its vent and the float in the carb isn't shutting the flow off from the fuel tank either.

Find the model number on your snow thrower and on its engine, then look up the parts diagrams for both to familiarize yourself as much as possible with all the various bits. There is all kinds of information about Tecumseh engines to be found, and the best place to start getting to know your engine is to study the workings of the carb.

It can be fun, especially when you find a problem and figure out how to fix it. We'll help you along the way here on SBF.


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

This, unfortunately, is pretty normal for these things. Keep some non-clumping kitty litter handy to absorb the worst of it.

A couple more thoughts:

1) Many fuel tanks may also leak this way when turned 90-degrees from their normal operating attitude. When servicing like this is required, try to arrange to have the fuel tank at or close to "empty."

2) If you machine does not have one, consider adding a fuel cut off valve in the fuel line. Something along the lines of this:










Turn it to the "off" position, then start and run the machine until it stalls. This way, you'll burn off most of the the fuel in the carburetor bowl and because the closed valve won't allow any more to enter when you do turn the machine to the service position there won't be nearly as much to leak out.

In a "pinch" (pun intended) you can also use a pair of broad-tipped vice grip-style pliers to _*gently*_ pinch the fuel line _just enough_ to close it without damaging it, achieving the same effect as a shut off valve.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I would suggest putting the blower in the service position rather than on its side.


----------



## demonbarber10 (Feb 20, 2016)

What would be the Service position? would that be lifting the handles striaght up and putting the auger closest to the ground?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

2 things I always do - put a fuel shut off on every one. Then when you want to tip it - take a plastic bag and screw it down under the gas cap and shut off the fuel. That way you can avoid spills and tip it any way you need to. Don't foget to turn it back on when your done!! ;>P


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

demonbarber10 said:


> What would be the Service position? would that be lifting the handles striaght up and putting the auger closest to the ground?


Yes


----------



## demonbarber10 (Feb 20, 2016)

ok, mine doesn't have a shut off value. I'll have to look into that


----------



## demonbarber10 (Feb 20, 2016)

also are these fuel shut off value universal or do i need a specific model for my engine?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Universal - 1/4" ID hose usually.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Homedepot $6 Straight through or 90 degree.

Auto parts store, farm supply

Briggs & Stratton Inline Fuel Shut Off Valve-698183 - The Home Depot


----------

